# Showing off her muscles and new Cali girl collar!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Haven't been on in a while so I haven't posted up pics in a while either! Here's a few from my yard a little while ago wearing her new Cali Girl orange daisy collar! I threw a few randoms in to! 

Bella has been on a RAW diet now for over two months and is thriving! Her coat and teeth are shiny as ever and she loves her meat! Needless to say I will never feed another dog kibble again. So here she is shiny, healthy, fit, and conditioned as ever! My little blue ball of muscle 


































































*Here she is POUTING because we haven't left for our walk yet! She is soooo impatient!*










*Here's her immitation of a couch potato!* 










*Thanks for looking all!!*


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

She looks great! Do you guys exercise a lot or is she pretty naturally ripped?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely, lovely lady!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> She looks great! Do you guys exercise a lot or is she pretty naturally ripped?


I workout with her alot. We walk jog 3-5 miles a day at least 5 days a week. Sometimes I take a few days off for her and myself but as far as her genetics go she puts her mom and dad to shame LOL! I bet if I owned her mom and dad though I could whip em' into shape too  I'm a very active and fit person as well so my dogs physique is a result of it  Thanks for the comment!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She's a real cutie. Looks like she's got the sweetest personality as well. Thanks for the pics.
I adore that collar btw........Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

o, wow, she is beautiful and I love her muscles!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Always making me jealous. LOL!
She looks stunning in her new collar, and is buff as buff can be.
You need to take Ecko and work him for me. He's so lazy. LOL!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Always making me jealous. LOL!
> She looks stunning in her new collar, and is buff as buff can be.
> You need to take Ecko and work him for me. He's so lazy. LOL!


SHANNA!!!! You here! LOL!!! Thanks girl.....  I'd love to motivate Ecko! He would have no choice but to move with me LOL! I'm like a drill sargeant


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I take him on 30 to 45 minute walks now because school is out. He is chuffing and falling behind after the first 15 minutes. I'M the fat one, not him. LOL! I'msure his feet don't help. He has splayed toes, flat feet, and toes out pretty bad. Working with the groomer to get his nails shorter to help build the muscles in his feet to try and get them a little tighter. Hopefully in time he can handle more exercise. I need to get him out on the flirt pole more. Grass is easier on his feet, but I don't get the exercise when we do that. LOL!
Bella always impresses me. She is a lucky dog to have picked you. Anyone else and she'd be a fat hairless dog somewhere unfortunate.

I've been here for a few weeks now, still figuring things out, but I like it. Warm welcomes and a ton of knowledge here. 
Freezer is cold, I get paid Thursday and it's off to the butcher.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice muscles! And love the collar!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a good looking dog! 

Love the orange on the grey. :smile:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

She is just beautiful! Puts my little "muscle girl" to shame LOL. I need to stop being lazy and work Piper more.. cannot WAIT til we have a yard where I can build a spring pole. All of mine will tug for days but me, not so much! Same with the park.. they run for easily 3mi. and after walking that much, I'm done!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She is just gorgeous with such a fantastic physique! Her collar looks great on her too. :thumb:


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much again everyone! I love this girl like crazy! She's my workout buddy and motivates me LOL!


----------

